# had to move and woke her up



## savagesage (Nov 27, 2013)

So I had to move apartments and unfortunately the move woke Dixie out of her hibernation. she went right back to sleep, and wasn't seen the next day, but this morning she was out basking. will she go back into hibernation? I'm concerned


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 27, 2013)

Reptiles tend to go into bruhmation which is a type of hibernation but instead of going down totally they still will come out and bask and drink every now and then but will sleep most of the time and cut down the food intake. But she should be fine I don't think it's going to affect her at all.


----------



## Marcvptegu (Dec 20, 2013)

My red has been "bruhmating" since sept sometime. I also had to move him. He woke up. And then back out as soon I left him alone. But I have been noticing him up an out now again when the temp goes up to the 75 to 80s. But it hasn't really affected him.


----------



## savagesage (Dec 23, 2013)

yea she tried to start coming out everyday but I lowered the temp and turned the lights out and she went back to sleep and haven't seen her since.


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 23, 2013)

why would you intentionally want them to go to sleep for months at a time


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll try my best to keep mine up year round


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 24, 2013)

I let mine sleep if they choose because it is part of their natural rhythm.


----------



## Marcvptegu (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah I don't force mine. They just did it. I have read that people say it helps with breeding.


----------



## savagesage (Jan 17, 2014)

I want her to sleep as It helps in the breeding cycle as its natural to the lizard. I used to speak to Bert of Agama International about it all the time, he always recommended that tegus hibernate if they should choose too


----------



## chrissie_75 (Jan 20, 2014)

It's part of natural life for a tegu.


----------

